# Magnet racing is not racing



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

In my humble opinion , even racing magnatraction afx cars is not REAL slot car racing.
Old eldons , t-jets , non magnatraction , etc , cars with semi- realistic speeds that you actually had to drive is real slot car racing , all the rest are just like video games , there is no sport in it, like fishing in a bucket.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Slotcarkid------ How many magnet car races of any significance have you won? Do you have any experience racing either type? If you were able to race with adequate power it makes a big difference.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

For a second post, that's a pretty brave one. Gotta say though, I'm with you 99%. I still willfully accept the magnatractions. Though unrealistically fast, you can still "drive" 'em and slide 'em. Tjets still my favs. Other than the obvious realism factor with my choices of rides, I guess the biggest thing that makes me agree with you is that I simply can't drive anything else aggressively with out letting my eye hand coordination limitations shine through.


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

Great 2nd post. I don't usually feed the trolls, but.... How about this... No slot cars are "real" racing. There's no suspension, no steering, no gear changing, the only control is throttle, yada, yada, yada. People who race 1/32 look down at HO. People who race RC look down at all slot cars. People who race 1:1 cars look down.... You get the idea. There's always someone further up the food chain who looks down at what you're doing. So what?

Define "real" racing. Magnet racing is as real as no mag racing. It's just different. I've raced magnet, no-mag, weak mag, etc. Generally, the faster the car, and stronger the magnets, the more adrenaline rush I get. Now I'm no longer able to control the modified or RO class cars at competitive speeds, but I still enjoy running them. Run what ya want & quit'cher bichin'.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, what a great post..... I only hope yours get better between number 2 and number 16 like bemoore's.

Race what you like and leave the rest for others. Clearly you're trolling, just be give your humble opinion somewhere else, ok?


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

This is like a Nascar driver saying that F1 racing
is easy because of their downforce.My dad can
beat your dad.


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh my , I am not being a troll at all , I said it was MY OPINION . I am 50 years old and have raced a lot of cars and won my share of many types of racing , but , I like realistic racing , not cars that you can put on a piece of track and hold the track upside down and shake it like hell to get it to fall off!
And the speeds are so unrealistic the only entertainment value is watching a cat try to catch it , and I don't like cats!
Yeah , they are like video games , I can play and win video games too , but with slot cars , I like to actually be able to see the car and the beauty of the model , not just a colored streak flying around the track at Mach V
No trolling intended , just an old school racer here.
I still have a photo of my Father and I , who died at age 76 in 1991 , racing on my old Eldon 2 in 1 set in 1967 , not that was fun racing , the speeds were realistic and you had to be a good racer to drive THOSE cars , lol.
Lighten up folks , I was just giving my opinion of scale auto racing at it's finest, the ones that were more than just "sucked to the track with mags and a ton of glue on the tires!~


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

* now that was fun racing


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Slotkarkid said:


> Oh my , I am not being a troll at all , I said it was MY OPINION . I am 50 years old and have raced a lot of cars and won my share of many types of racing , but , I like realistic racing , not cars that you can put on a piece of track and hold the track upside down and shake it like hell to get it to fall off!
> And the speeds are so unrealistic the only entertainment value is watching a cat try to catch it , and I don't like cats!
> Yeah , they are like video games , I can play and win video games too , but with slot cars , I like to actually be able to see the car and the beauty of the model , not just a colored streak flying around the track at Mach V
> No trolling intended , just an old school racer here.
> ...


I could care less about your opinion. Just say you like the slow stuff and be done with it... No one wants to hear you bash the other large section of the hobby. None of it is realistic at 700 scale miles per hour and up. No one wrecks in a 4 car pile up 50 times in the course of an evening....

Reminisce about racing cars with your Dad, just leave the bashing to another site. Some folks like racing the so called "colored streaks", as there is a skill to it which you don't have.

Post crap like this elsewhere and post what you like here....


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

[edited] for inappropriate language


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

dudes, lighten up on the new guy. jeez... all he did was state his opinion, one that we all might not share, but he's still entitled to it, isn't he? 

I'm not as big fan of the magnetic lexan bullets either... but I LOVE magnatractions... you can still slide with them. So like Gearhead, I support any HT member's right to state their likes and dislikes about the hobby. 

And what's with this "state it somewhere else" nonsense ... wouldn't THIS be the forum for it? Funny, you're bashing a guy for bashing magnet cars... while complaining about his stating his opinion. 

I don't get the hub bub over this...but the hypocrisy is kinda funny though. 

come on fellas, there's room on the track for all of us. 

Brave post and this IS the place for it. 
Stay strong and keep it in the groove, baby


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha ha yer gone!

Cant say any form of "Richard" on this board even if ya are one. Someone please push the button on this. Although many of us aspire to the gutter.....we do have standards.

Lets start over after the language is adjusted...K?

Remember that opinions are like belly buttons....everyone's got one...but no one wants to hear about yers!
If I've learned anything here it's to "TRY" and present "my Belly Button" in a thoughful, interesting manner with some fashion sense.

Howz a tube top sound?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

"there is no sport in it, like fishing in a bucket." Sounds like a bash to me....

As for your question.... typically only when someone comes in and tries to stir it up. Clearly the name calling indicates that the camp you belong in is not here.

I'll hope you land elsewhere.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> dudes, lighten up on the new guy. jeez... all he did was state his opinion, one that we all might not share, but he's still entitled to it, isn't he?
> 
> I'm not as big fan of the magnetic lexan bullets either... but I LOVE magnatractions... you can still slide with them. So like Gearhead, I support any HT member's right to state their likes and dislikes about the hobby.
> 
> ...


Yer killin' me VJ.....

I have ZERO problems with likes or dislikes people may have. Just have a point to it. Saying A rocks and B sucks does nothing for anyone. Saying is A is great because I can see the detailing of the cars and I like the way they drive and B is not my thing because I think they are too fast and I can't see them is miles apart from the actual post here.

Not sure why calling someone to the floor is hypocrisy. Just because it's the internet doesn't mean it's all black and white and we all have to just shut up and listen....

I'm not bashing anyone for bashing magnet cars, his attempt at a post was trolling, he certainly got a response. It wasn't a brave post, it was simply a rude, troll with no valid point to be made or any type of argument.

I appreciate you feeling the need to stick up for him and argue your first amendment rights and all that VJ, but give me a break. This site isn't a democracy, it's Hank's world, we're just trying to enjoy living in it.

We can argue about this elsewhere I suppose, as this thread won't last much longer I am sure.....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

maybe we should all pause, reflect and pray to the Jack Lord for guidence

hehehehe

these things I pray:

let our tires be true and our motors run strong
deliver us from shoddy overseas work and lead us all to the track, together.
A track where the straights a long and fast and where wives are forgiving of our spending, where the smell of burnt oil and ozone is as plentiful as the flowers and trees
A track where magnet and non magnet car drivers get along in the spirit of slot car fun.
Oh Jack Lord, please hear these things I pray!


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Not racing*

To me "not racing" is:

1) Having a 4 lane where more time is devouted to putting your and your opponent's non-magnet car back on the track than racing it.

2) Non-magnet sets of old once sold to those new to the hobby only to be returned because "the cars won't stay on the track."

Magnets have probably promoted the hobby more than we know. To ensure greater odds that you and your 3 opponents better stay on the track make the faster speeds worth it.......if you like a close race. Which by the way is "better racing!"

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

martybauer31 said:


> A rocks and B sucks



No way, B is WAYYYYYYYYYYY better A is so overrated...

:wave::wave::tongue:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice! Kind of like walking into a bar and criticising people for what they drink. :drunk:

Thanks for helping me out though. Man all these years I thought I was racing. :freak:


----------



## TurnNBurn (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmm... magnet racing is not real racing  .

Well, I took the magnets out of my slot cars, put them on the track and they didn't move... unless I pushed them, like Hot Wheels. And, that was pretty boring  , at least for me. 

So, I've decided I like racing little toy slot cars with magnets in them :thumbsup: .

Steve


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

You could have just rolled dice and made a board game out of them.Crap,I just rolled a blown armature!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Please keep in mind slotkarkid is in no way related to me...:tongue:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Well, I like to look at these issues as "Slot Car' racing and "Model Car" racing at the extreme opposite ends of this, regardless of scale. Magnets are not exclusive to H.O. cars either. There are some wicked fast 1/24th slot cars that look nothing like anything real and there are hard body classes that look very much like real cars in miniature....same goes for H.O. They are all still racing from the start to the finish. Rolling marbles down a board would be racing too. One of the great things about this hobby is that you can find an area anyplace between the extremes and have fun. I've raced slot cars (H.O.) with and against guys that race full size. One of them held the world record for a 3/8th oval in a winged supermodified at the time and he said he got more wound up and more of a rush running the faster slots. Wasn't any "Looking Down" on slot cars to it. It kept him sharp over the winter!......Just have fun with what you enjoy.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

VJ - Loved your prayer to Jack Lord!

I personally prefer T-jets, but who doesn't like to slap a wizard on the track and rip off some fast laps? It's all good!

Jim


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Two dudes put their cars on a track and try to outrun each other over a set distance or time.

That my friends is a RACE. 

Magnets have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

And when 8 do it, that is insane!

Magnets, or lack of, have nothing to do with it. Go troll somewhere else SKK.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

6 posts and banned already LOL! That was fast! Maybe thats real racing LOL!!!
Good Luck to you slotkarkid!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Please keep in mind slotkarkid is in no way related to me...:tongue:


Are you sure? Maybe its slotcarillegitematekid?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Are you sure? Maybe its slotcarillegitematekid?


He say's he's 50, I'm 48.. It's not really possible.. Unless, of course I use that "new math" to figure it out... :lol::tongue::jest::roll:

P.S. I just don't want him getting mixed up with my slotcarkid... if ya know what I mean...:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

".......and he's outta here......."

That might be a new record. ScottD eat your heart out.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Please keep in mind slotkarkid is in no way related to me...:tongue:


I only thought about it for a second.....then i said NO WAY wrong spelling


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

win43 said:


> ".......and he's outta here......."
> 
> That might be a new record. ScottD eat your heart out.


TFF! LOL!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

win43 said:


> ".......and he's outta here......."
> 
> That might be a new record. ScottD eat your heart out.


Was thinking the same thing Win.  rr


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Flingin this thing without MAG's is a blast. Hmmmm. Magnets are cool for motors (electrical type)


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Though I did not fully understand the reason for such hubbub about likes and dislikes of the HO scale racing, my thoughts are this: I love and always have loved the thrill of 1/64 HO scale racing, no mater what's under it. Just me alone trying to better my last lap speed, or as a group, out dueling the "other" guy. Mags are fun in their own right as are the t-jets. G plus can provide some very close racing while some of the other style motors I have not had the chance to run. If you say the guy was trolling for a response, then all posts I have seen on this board are trollers in one form or another. I race in a group that races t-jet,non mag,mag, and 440's. That's what we run. If I did not like the classes I would not run them. I do not go to big national shows not that I would not want to, but I just do not have what they have to run. Bottom line is fun is where you find it and leave it at that. If the guy was looking for others with the same likes to banter with, so be it. Now, maybe you can "pick" on me cause I stated my opinion.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

No need to puff up your chest Grampa.... no one was picking on poor slotcarkid, he was trolling and got called on it.

State your opinion on anything you like, just be respectful about what others like as well.... I enjoy everything you mentioned racing as well. If they have 4 wheels and run around in circles, chances are I like it as well.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Grampa, I think some of us were just shocked by his rudeness and he crossed the line with some of his language. I sure didn't get the idea that he was looking for friends.

Imagine you're doing some boating out on the river there in Lacrosse this summer with your kids and grandkids. You stop to have a picnic on a sandbar and a guy suddenly pulls up in his boat and yells out to you that boats are for fishing and anyone who pulls tubes or water skiers is a fool. You comment that it's a big river and there's plenty of room for boaters of all interests. He responds by calling you names that you'd rather not have your grandkids hear. That's pretty much what SKK did here today.

Along with his banning, Hank might also suggest he looking into picking up a copy of Dale Carnegie's "How to Win Friends and Influence People". Of course, VJ would probably also recommend some time in Jack Lord's Bible...


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The way I see it is,
if you go to a big commercial H.O. slot car track and you don't have any high performance magnet cars.
You'll be just standing around scratching your backside watching everybody else racing.

__________________


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

SuperFist said:


> The way I see it is,
> if you go to a big commercial H.O. slot car track and you don't have any high performance magnet cars.
> You'll be just standing around scratching your backside watching everybody else racing.
> 
> __________________


Kinda like going to a tank fight with a rifle, eh? I hear ya SF! Right On!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Embrace Diversity*

It is a little sad that every few months somebody has to dis all forms of slot car racing other than his own fav. Whether it is a matter of scale preference, chassis type, lexan versus hard body, etc., somebody gets all jumped up that they are in the center of the universe and everyone else is in the big suckage. One of the really cool things about our hobby is that there is truely something for everyone. Got lotsa of room? Go big scale. Short on room? Go small scale. Wanna go slow or fast? No, problemo, there is a car for you and dudes to share your passion with. This makes the hobby stong!

So, I wonder why we have these occasional out bursts of "my way or you're a big loser-zero-way"? At this risk of major cornage I will ask "why can't we slot heads all get along"? Is that really so much to ask?

All I am saying is give slot cars a chance...

Hutt out.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Russ, 

HT membership requires more than fogging a mirror when shoved under yer nose. We like to see an SAT score at or near the level of a house cactus. Special writs (like the one they gave me) are available for those who cant score that high. They are available only on a case by case basis. 

Equally important would be a people skill rating somewhere around the level of the common everyday turnip. Sadly this secondary requirement cannot be waved and many wannabe animals and vegetables will only ever be minerals.

Blessedly Hank insists on a level of decorum that exceeds the everyday garden variety blog boards, and online garbage holes. I always figured that if my cactus could do it that one day I too could master such a thing as well.

Until such time as I can score above plantlife, I'll continue to use my remedial writ of membership.

Note to self...hopping on board....doing lawn job on the magnet racers...then calling someone a Richard = not a good debut.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't like fishing, so fishing in a bucket can't apply to me. I race everything from tjets to stock tyco 440x2's, ITS ALL SLOTCAR RACING, just different levels and types of skills needed, some guys did better with the faster cars and some did better with slower cars, but we had fun racing all of them.
I have opinions on lots of things, most are better left unsaid.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, I missed this one. Blatant flame baiting in a bucket and the guy got some nibbles.

I'm not at all offended by the first post. So the guy doesn't like magnet car racing and wanted to declare it publicly. One guy. One opinion. So what. Who cares? I don't care. I love magnet car racing, it's one of the most exciting competitive sports that I've ever engaged in, and I've engaged in almost every stick, ball, pin, and puck sport. (Preference for the puck, by the way.) 

What someone else, anyone really, thinks about what I like or don't like at this level, a hobby for idle pastime enjoyment, pleasure, and outlet for creativity, is of no consequence to me. I don't need anyone's approval or sanctioning, tacit or declared, to believe in what I believe in. I also don't give a howling hoot about what anyone else likes or dislikes in the hobby. If what you're doing is cool with you, it's cool with me. As long as no real, physical toes are being stepped on, no harm, no foul, and the hot air simply rises into the heavens, and the ill will and misguided confrontation evaporates. Poof.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

"stock" (I don' t like fastest magnet cars, for me the tomy turbo is the limit I appreciate) Magnet racing is great. Thursday, with my friends and brother we had great time, running nascar tomy turbos. A great racing evening ! 

People how don't know magnet racing think that the downforce make the driving easy. they are SO wrong.

The driving is diferent than magnetless cars, but no easiest, althought, it is more easy (on my own experience, with my friends) for beginners to have fun with a standard magnet car ( tomy turbo, 440x2, g+) than a stock tjet.



I love reduced down force cars too. For me, xtraction is a great all around chassis, for example. And I hope to try the gjet, one day.

I like tjets too, very interesting to tune, and drive. I like more powerfull custom magnetless cars too, like my tyco pan jet.


There is room for every one, magnet or non magnet fan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolo9th (Apr 4, 2008)

Race what you like, and be happy.

If others want to race something else, so be it. Who cares?

I grew up in the A/FX Magnatraction era. Never experienced T-jets until about 15 years ago. I prefer my magnet cars for HO, but I do see the appeal of non-mag racing.

In fact, for my 1/32 SCX digital world, I find non-mag racing to be simply awesome. I think the cars having a bit more bulk and weight makes them more fun to drive without mags then HO cars. But again, that is just my personal preference, and what works for me is not the one size fits all formula for everyone.

Saying one form of racing is superior to others is silly. Its just an opinion. I know some guys who watch nothing but NHRA drag racing and hate Nascar, some who love F1 but look down their nose at Indy, etc. In the end, its about what YOU like. Live and let live, baby...No need to bash anyone's preference.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*re:commercial tracks*



SuperFist said:


> The way I see it is,
> if you go to a big commercial H.O. slot car track and you don't have any high performance magnet cars.
> You'll be just standing around scratching your backside watching everybody else racing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

You are all right and I stand corrected even though I think I may have stepped over a little it was my opinion just as was the first post. I still do not think he was asking for the abuse as much as a reaction. And you all gave him that. That said, this site is still the best on the net for our sport and I will keep reading and making comments but I think I should do a little better in my responses.
Thanks all


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Resinmonger hit the nail on the head!! There's plenty of room for all of us, whether is a slow, slippy slidey T Jet or a magnet equipped blur, or anything in between. We all share a common ground... It's a little car, propelled by electricity guided by a slot and a pin. One version is not better or worse than the other.. What is important is that we stick together keeping the commonalities in mind. To keep this hobby alive we need each other (strength in numbers) to keep manufacturers, hobby shops, and suppliers in business. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Slotcarkid's first post was in Swap and Sell. He wanted to buy AFX Sears Super Traction weights. Don't these weights take all of the skill out of slot car racing and make it like a video game? He should be ashamed.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

elcamino said:


> Slotcarkid's first post was in Swap and Sell. He wanted to buy AFX Sears Super Traction weights. Don't these weights take all of the skill out of slot car racing and make it like a video game? He should be ashamed.


Traction weights! Traction magnets! Next people will use sponge for rear tires! What is the world coming too?:tongue::hat:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> Traction weights! Traction magnets! Next people will use sponge for rear tires! What is the world coming too?:tongue::hat:


Worse yet silicon coated sponge tires


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Blasphemer!*



elcamino said:


> Slotcarkid's first post was in Swap and Sell. He wanted to buy AFX Sears Super Traction weights. Don't these weights take all of the skill out of slot car racing and make it like a video game? He should be ashamed.


Only if you drop them in a maggy. Dropping them in a standard AFX helps them transfer current a little better by allowing more pick up spring tension, but they can be a bit stiffer in the corners due to the added tension. You can leave them undersprung and drive them deeper into the turns too... just depends on what you like in the way of set up. 

I have a couple three standard AFX set up with mean greens, super ll mags, sticky slip ons, Sears slugs, and wound up spring tension. They are unruly rockets...and loads of old school fun.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Don't these weights take all of the skill out of slot car racing and make it like a video game?


Not really. Actually, almost not at all. Like many things Aurora did in the advertising department, from the thunderless ThunderJets to the flameless "flame throwers" to the not so super Super II, they exaggerated the effect of these relatively insignificant add-on weights, at least on the original A/FX cars. The overall effect was minor and no better than using a homemade equivalent. 

Short of doing some major chopping and fusing of brass with plastic, the effect of upgrades to unaltered chassis was always about imparting very subtle changes that would give you just a sliver of an edge over the competition. Oftentimes, those subtle changes to the hardware coupled with the right driving style and skill was all it took to find the winners circle. 

Magnet racers are no less responsive to subtleties, it's just that the effect is experienced way higher in the velocity spectrum than it is with TJets and Magnatractions, and it tends to be amplified due to the increased velocity. Whether it's a one one-thousandths change to a shoe spring, tire height, tire stagger, or getting your shoes perfectly flat as opposed to almost perfectly flat, very fine alterations made to the setup can gain you just enough of an edge to make a big difference in the outcome. But you still have to drive it.

Question: What makes a race a race? 

Answer: The presence of racers, and knowing that there can only be one winner.

When the game's on, a racer knows it's time to show what you've got. Whether the challenge is TJets or Unlimiteds, if you've got racers, and only one can be the winner, you've got a race. 

Donohue, Foyt, Andretti, Gurney, Petty ... when those guys showed up, regardless of the hardware involved, it was racing. 

It ain't about the car, it's about the man.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

This guy is gone right? I am so glad we don't want to go backwards into the past like the fate of a lot of the old boards with nothing but bickering. THANK YOU! Mr. Moderator.:thumbsup:
Don't talk sex, politics, or organized religion..or around here mag, non mag. Its all good!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

elcamino said:


> Don't these weights take all of the skill out of slot car racing and make it like a video game?





AfxToo said:


> Not really. Actually, almost not at all. Like many things Aurora did in the advertising department, from the thunderless ThunderJets to the flameless "flame throwers" to the not so super Super II, they exaggerated the effect of these relatively insignificant add-on weights, at least on the original A/FX cars. The overall effect was minor and no better than using a homemade equivalent.
> 
> Short of doing some major chopping and fusing of brass with plastic, the effect of upgrades to unaltered chassis was always about imparting very subtle changes that would give you just a sliver of an edge over the competition. Oftentimes, those subtle changes to the hardware coupled with the right driving style and skill was all it took to find the winners circle.
> 
> ...


AFXToo, I think Elcamino was being sarcastic. At least that is the way I took it. Of course, I am a sarcastic geeserdly curmudgeon of a Hutt with a mean streak a mile wide so maybe it is just me. I make the rabbit in _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ seem like a kindly sort that would send his mum flowers for no reason. Carry on.

Have a nice day! 

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rim racing for 2010???? There is always the "oh dang" it let go factor*

slot cars 101

Zoooom, Zooooom Mags or no mags it's all good! I like all kinds of cars but, then again I may just be crazy? Is that O.K.? Fast or slow baby, baby lets just go, go, go. That's my 2 Centz worth in a nutshell.

Bob...next running cars with tires on the rims will be bad...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rims???? We don't need no stinkin' rims!!!!! :lol::jest::tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

After watching some non-magnet racing and trying a few cars, I was really impressed. Went home and raced magnets....also fun.
Racing is racing.......get from point "A" to point "B". And if you want to race 3 tires and tie carrots on the back of the car, who cares.
I never understood the scuffing between magnet and non magnet racers other then this. "my cars can't race against your cars" and neither guy wants to re-tune his car, so they just make reasons up as to why their way is better.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

BUT, I do think the "new guy" should have the opportunity to come back, apologize, and take reasoning to heart, and be another hobbytalk member. I think he got his head chopped off rather quick. (and no, I did not see the cussing and post that got him axed).


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> BUT, I do think the "new guy" should have the opportunity to come back, apologize, and take reasoning to heart, and be another hobbytalk member. I think he got his head chopped off rather quick. (and no, I did not see the cussing and post that got him axed).


I agree with Ed, he stated a opinion although a rather weird one for a 1st post and then the morals police jumped him. I would have cussed them out too..accusing a guy of being a troll as a reply was the troll in my opinion. if one got the boot for trolling I can see 2-3 others that should be ashamed also. i have had my share of moments on this board and have apologized everytime I would like to see the guys who jumped all over this kid apoloigize for being a-holes too.. and thats just my opinion.. they were all guilty.. off with their heads..


LOL

thats speaking in sarcasim for those too challenged to see the difference.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

...and the pendulum begins to swing back the other way. Haha! Cool! Thats what I love about this place. 

Regardless he used the incorrect spelling of "weiner" (pay attention next time Coach ya cant just go straight to the triple dog dare  )...I'll bet my hypothetical Bob-jet shares that that's how ya get gonged fer a week ....certainly not cuz he jumped up on the front lawn and tossed a brick through the windshield of some magnet racers Mega G. We do that all the time.  

BTW....When ARE you lassies gonna take the training wheels off yer cars? :tongue:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Usually, when I'm the new guy somewhere, be it work, or at a party where I don't know too many people, or whatever, I try to introduce myself and blend in and get the feel for the place. This would be versus pooping in half the peoples file cabinets (do people still have file cabinets?).

Walking in on the first day of work and telling people what they are doing is wrong and if they don't do it like you do it, they're just plain dumb, is probably a pretty quick way to be eating lunch all by yourself.

Just my opinion as people like to say....


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I just hope he did not get any ugly PMs.
I used to own a Husaberg.On their forum,
if I posted any negative comments from
my personal experiances,I recieved some
terrible PMs.The site was responsible for
my purchasing of the bike, but also was 
partialy responsible for it's quick trade
to a KTM.Everyone is entitled to an opinion.
Hey kid,come on back.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> ...and the pendulum begins to swing back the other way. Haha! Cool! Thats what I love about this place.
> 
> Regardless he used the incorrect spelling of "weiner" (pay attention next time Coach ya cant just go straight to the triple dog dare  )...I'll bet my hypothetical Bob-jet shares that that's how ya get gonged fer a week ....certainly not cuz he jumped up on the front lawn and tossed a brick through the windshield of some magnet racers Mega G. We do that all the time.
> 
> BTW....When ARE you lassies gonna take the training wheels off yer cars? :tongue:


ya like i ever cared about spellin....lol...:wave:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

This is the first full thread I have read here. All I can say is WOW! BTW, I get my Mega G's, SG+'s and SRT's sideways all the time.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Ding Dong Spell Wrong
Someone's hitting on the bong
Thinks my racecars are all wrong
Twenty First Schizoid Man

Ring of Fire Sponge Tire
Throw my racecars on the prior
Watch the flames leaping higher
Twenty First Schizoid Man

New Guy Spit in my Eye
Says magnet guys oughta die
It's enough to make me cry
Twenty First Schizoid Man

Hutt's two cents :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

*Sideways*



DesertSlot said:


> This is the first full thread I have read here. All I can say is WOW! BTW, I get my Mega G's, SG+'s and SRT's sideways all the time.


If a MegaG, SG+, or SRT is sideways it's also probably airborne. Sorry for your losses... :devil:

Welcome to the HobbyTalk forum, Des. This bunch will no doubt enjoy your frequent posts as much as the crew over on the SCI forum.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

TK Solver said:


> If a MegaG, SG+, or SRT is sideways it's also probably airborne. Sorry for your losses... :devil:
> 
> Welcome to the HobbyTalk forum, Des. This bunch will no doubt enjoy your frequent posts as much as the crew over on the SCI forum.


Thanks TK! You wouldn't troll me now, would ya? No! They actually power slide! Especially if you catch the timing right coming into a straight. 

TK-PM me your "other" handle so I know who you are.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm always TK Solver, wherever I go.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*If you want to slide go to the park...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Rims???? We don't need no stinkin' rims!!!!! :lol::jest::tongue:


:lol: with this Badger crack and now the Hut song...I am RALMAO

Watch this: 

Vibrators are the only real slot cars ever made as "ARMATURE CARS" are for people who just like to go to fast...nah,nah,nah Slide? We don't need no stinkin" slide!!!!!!! Heck you could de-slot or sump thin'... :jest: I guess 2 cents wasn't enough for me so here is one more penny from me. lol

Bob...Lets see someone beat that...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Apparently Boosy is testing out the "new market" for magnetless racing!!! Check out the chassis on this one!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Candy-Red-Mach-...6750QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported

I can only wonder how "smooth running it'll be??? Maybe only downhill??? :hat::jest::tongue::devil::lol::freak:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Hilarious! No motor magnets. No pick up shoe springs. That's a classic.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What is an AFXTjet chassis?

"Model Motorless" of course!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Hey! 99 cents & FREE SHIPPING chrome body, O ring fronts & a shelf queen chassis!!!
Race it anywhere......NO track needed!
Better deal than a 99 cent Hot Wheels.
Makes you wonder?????? don't think I would pass on any sensitive info there like name, address, or credit card!
MODEL MOTORLESS.....love it!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Let us count the apparent lies.

1) "...sporting a _*smooth running *_Aurora AFX T Jet Chassis!" Sure it's smooth with no magnets!

2) "...will _*operate*_ on most HO Slot Car Systems..." Will sit on most tracks is more like it. 

3) "...awesome HO Slot Car to _*race*_..." Race against other diecsts one you remove the guide pin perhaps!

This is one master of deception. Why isn't he working at CIA or NSA? Osama wouldn't be able to hide from boosy!

Hutt is awe! :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Interesting*

I think it is interesting that when I posted a question asking about what kind of oil was best for Tjets and Magnatractions I only got a handful of responses, yet this type of post can generate 5 pages worth of comments.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

another Boosa classic! The man has no shame!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tasman said:


> I think it is interesting that when I posted a question asking about what kind of oil was best for Tjets and Magnatractions I only got a handful of responses, yet this type of post can generate 5 pages worth of comments.


I put it down to the weather and Economy...lol.. and I still can't tell ya my secret recipie cuz Rich will steal it and actually start running faster then I do...


Dave:tongue:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Good point tasman. I'm in the market for some oil myself. But, I have to say that is hilarious.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> Ding Dong Spell Wrong
> Someone's hitting on the bong
> Thinks my racecars are all wrong
> Twenty First Schizoid Man
> ...


April Wine had it also for the not so early folks 40plus. Big Hair might I say.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

tasman said:


> I think it is interesting that when I posted a question asking about what kind of oil was best for Tjets and Magnatractions I only got a handful of responses, yet this type of post can generate 5 pages worth of comments.


Humans are funny creatures aren't they? :tongue:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

King Crimson's verson is WAY better, as most originals usually are.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Broad Strokes*



tasman said:


> I think it is interesting that when I posted a question asking about what kind of oil was best for Tjets and Magnatractions I only got a handful of responses, yet this type of post can generate 5 pages worth of comments.


What t-jet oil? >

Magnet racing aint racing<

Pretend that the greater than and less than symbols are binoculars. The oil question has a pretty narrow focal length. The pronouncement regarding magnet racing has a broad focal length and opens up a large area known as "yer momma's so fat". 

Understandably, to the magnet crowd, it's like having someone call out your momma. LOL. :tongue: 

Keep in mind that "what oil?" has been pounded into subatomic particles as well. Jut not THIS time.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Plus I find it really hard to conjure up a song about which oil to use...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't believe that you people are still going on about this.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's been a slow week wheels!!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> I can't believe that you people are still going on about this.:beatdeadhorse:


:beatdeadhorse: DITTO! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*I get it*



Bill Hall said:


> What t-jet oil? >
> 
> Magnet racing aint racing<
> 
> ...


So Bill, what you are saying is the next time I have a question about tjet oil, brushes, pickup shoes or anything else, I should start my post with

"Yer momma's so fat....":thumbsup:LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No, no, no no, no!!!! You need to say that red oil is the ONLY oil real slotcar racers use!!! If you use anything else you may as well play video games....with magnets crazy glued to your forehead!! :tongue:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

tasman said:


> So Bill, what you are saying is the next time I have a question about tjet oil, brushes, pickup shoes or anything else, I should start my post with
> 
> "Yer momma's so fat....":thumbsup:LOL


I'd go with this: "Silysponge tires are for total tools! BTW, can you tell me the best T-Jet brushes to use." That would be sure to get you some respinses...:freak::tongue::jest::lol::wave:

BTW, this was a suggestion for tasman not the opinion of this Hutt or any other Hutt. Hutt's like sillysponge tires - they're good eatin'!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

How about this: I think the only chassis that will fit under an AW Super III is the original one because it's the best and the other ones that don't fit are no good.

Will this statement help me get any alternatives?

I hope so.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Desert Slot, you hit the nail square on the head with that one. You sunk it all the way in wth one hit. :wave:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

AH.......now that we've seen & read a very diverse range of HO slot car loves & hates with this thread it shows why it can be such a great hobby, since we all can find an area that appeals to us somewhere, but also brings out why it can be SO difficult to run a club & keep everyone smiling!....week after week after week, after month, after month, after year, after year.

That said, should custom slot cars ride on a WORKING chassis or is it OK just to be on any slot car chassis. ????????


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

"should custom slot cars ride on a WORKING chassis or is it OK just to be on any slot car chassis?"

Every custom of mine is on a working chassis.... I wouldn't be able to stand it any other way. I know it's silly, but even if I'm going to put the car in a JL cube and make it a shelf queen... it still gets a working chassis.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe Mr. Boosa had just read the "Bodies or RTR?" thread and decided to split the difference.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Anything's possible with the boos-man!!! A half functioning chassis is better than none at all!! It still works downhill, afterall!! :lol:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

LMAO....you guys all rock...anyone who plays with toy cars cant be all bad...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> I can't believe that you people are still going on about this.:beatdeadhorse:


While you and Randy have both played the dead horse card;

it really aint over until 'Doba makes with the popcorn icon! :tongue:

John?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Crimnick said:


> LMAO....you guys all rock...anyone who plays with toy cars cant be all bad...


Like the Wizard (as in Oz) said years before, "It's not how much _you_ love, but how much you are loved by others".

So with that statement in mind, "Anybody whose toy cars want to play with their owner can't be all bad".


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Ligier Runner said:


> Like the Wizard (as in Oz) said years before, "It's not how much _you_ love, but how much you are loved by others".
> 
> So with that statement in mind, "_*Anybody whose toy cars want to play with their owner can't be all bad*_".


Wow, Ligier Runner, that is some really heavy thought for this early in the day, man! Like did you like jump start your day like with a sixer of Red Bull or what, man?

The Hutt whose head hurts from the heavy content...:drunk::freak::drunk::freak:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I asked boosa this about that auction
"HO Scale Slot car sporting a smooth running Aurora AFX T Jet Chassis"???? Was this statement BEFORE or after removing the motor magnets an the pickup springs and whatever else its missing???
His reply
LOL! YES you are correct! We took this picture before we had completely re assembling the chassis after cleaning. We test all of our running chassis before they ship out just to make sure they are as described. Thank you for pointing out that picture, we will replace it with a picture of the chassis now that it has be re assembled and tested. As a prize & thank you for your cunning eye we will include a packet/tube of REAL Vintage Aurora Red Oil, fresh & unopened JUST FOR YOU! Thank you again! 

Damn I feel lucky now I get free oil if I win it :freak:. well if anyone from here wins just tell boosa you want the free oil LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> No, no, no no, no!!!! You need to say that red oil is the ONLY oil real slotcar racers use!!! If you use anything else you may as well play video games....with magnets crazy glued to your forehead!! :tongue:


See!!!! 4 out of 5 Boosa's agree!! Red oil is the best!!!! :tongue::woohoo::lol:


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Ah, the red oil. Best of the best. Sure wish I had me a fresh bottle of that red oil. Has got to be the bestest oil for my cars. Yep, red oil for me man. Gotta have it and gotta hoard it. I think I have just enough red oil for the next race week end and that's it. By the way, did I mention red oil yet? It's the best.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Red Oil! Got it!


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

Digging thru my C/L airplane box
A Jet-X motor I came across
Strapped it to an AFK Too Much
And it was REALLY Toooo Much
Smoked my buddys and the room up too
And the drywall it went clean through
I should have had some magnets holding it down
Then maybe the Daytona Bank it would have made it around?
Yo momma told ya about bb guns , right?
123,000,456,000.2006 scale mph is outta sight
Tommy switched to pinball and still can't cry
Had 2 Wizzards stuck in his eyes
85 W 140 gear lube would have been no help
I can still hear him yelp
And old Frank took a pencil
And told everyone about the cosmic utensil
2 t-jet mustangs will make it thru a tomy 3" hairpin curve
But those cars actually swerve
Many NASCAR and other racers started in go karts
But I bet they have a T-Jet for a heart
Maybe one day , we'll have to wait and see
They will remove the restrictor plates to the drivers glee
And make an all steel high banked track
With magnets in the chassis for the skill they lack
I mean after all , it's not fair
That they're not less qualified drivers out there
I'd rather watch an Outlaws sprint car race
Than a restrictor plate waste
MY OPINION is not mine alone
But , to EACH THEIR OWN
Some love Bush and some Obama
And some neither party do they wanna
Be a part of so they possibly don't vote
They would rather catch bluegill in their $250,000 boat
It runs 750 nph
And they like to test the waters ph
It sure is a pretty thing when tied to the dock
But just a blur once out of the lock
Ya ever beat Yar's revenge?
Man , that was hard , thought it would never end
Frank also made the water turn black
But red is more scarry , see ya'll later , I may be back?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Slotkarkid, have you considered starting your own blog? 

Think about it.

Please.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Henry David Thoreau has nothing on you. Come on back. If you forget your magnets and red oil, I'll loan you some.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Can we please stop the madness. :freak:


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

The doctors are trying !


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*More is better*



tasman said:


> I think it is interesting that when I posted a question asking about what kind of oil was best for Tjets and Magnatractions I only got a handful of responses, yet this type of post can generate 5 pages worth of comments.



Yer momma's so fat.....CORRECTION 8 PAGES!:thumbsup:


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

Snicker Snicker


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

Red Aurora special racing oil , Singer (has to be the old stuff from the 60's) sewing machine oil , any oil from an antique shop/garage sale/ etc in a rusty metal can from the 60's , KY jelly , 85 W 140 if your car is too fast , And many others , but some are a secret.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Anybody ever see the movie "Needful Things" with Max von Sydow and Ed Harris? This thread reminds me of that movie. Welcome to Castle Rock...


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

That sounds familiar .... was the person nuts? his momma hid him away? I forget , but then i have short/middle/sometimes long memory loss.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

What the hell is t-jet?


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Crimnick said:


> What the hell is t-jet?


Those are the cars I put IN FRONT of my magnet cars to slow them down


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

OK all slot cars have magnets. If you're racing without magnets you're racing HotWheels or some other diecast :freak: 

And now a word from our sponsor: :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Where's Nelson Muntz when ya need 'em ??*



Slotkarkid said:


>



Kid looks good in red... suits him. nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK can we bury these couple threads now? :wave:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Doba. I 2nd your motion! :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> While you and Randy have both played the dead horse card;
> 
> it really aint over until 'Doba makes with the popcorn icon! :tongue:
> 
> John?


Doba, this thread can't be buried until you make with the popcorn icon! :tongue: Randy.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Make mine buttered!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Dudes, if you like leave the nuts off of Mag Wheels, they'll like fall off. How can yo race a car without nuts holding on the Mag Wheels?


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> Doba, this thread can't be buried until you make with the popcorn icon! :tongue: Randy.


Just in case Doba won't do it!


----------

